# Am I being blind/stupid...? How do I change my password? :)



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

As title - I can't see any links to find my password/e-mail edit page.

Ta 

/Al


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Top right of the forum > Profile then profile tab then edit account settings


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh yeahhhhh! Now I see it! Where's the facepalm smiley... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thanks 

/Al


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted. Let us know if you need anything else.

Niall


----------

